# New Life Church of God 1st Annual Car Show Bakersfield CA.



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

*New Life Church of God 1st Annual Car Show Bakersfield CA. August 18, 2013*


This Car show will be held August 18, 2013, the event will take place at New Life Church of God at 8510 Weedpatch Highway. This is the 1st annual car show that we will be having, we hope that we can make this a repeat for years to come. All proceeds will be going to help build a orphanage in the country of Nepal, South Asia. We look forward to having you participate in this event. For questions or vehicle entry registration forms contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Much Love from Gangs to Grace CC
Southern California Dream Center 
Church of God


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for keeping this up top, I'm looking for lowrider and classic clubs or Solos that would like to be in the show.We will be awarding trophies in lowrider and classics categories: 50's and lower, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, best in Show car, Best in Show Truck, Best in Show Motorcycle, most cars in show(club). Suggestions are also welcome.Thanks again.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking for some support.:wave: Lets make it a good show!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

A hop would be good kids n adults can enjoy what sumnof these lowrider can do then just sit the n look great


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

I was definitly planning to have one, but looking for some interested participants and its on! We have the space available. We also have some great food vendors signed up.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS;;;;CBM-----323864-5050;;;;;


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

We have the Southern Cali guys signing up, where are my Central and Northern guys at?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

We're down for a road trip:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:thumbsup: Thank you for the support Big Rob/ Sureno Style C.C. and all the other clubs and solos that are supporting , its definitely appreciated. I'm still looking for a lot more, hit me up on here, send me a PM, or email [email protected] . Pre-registration is appreciated.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

More great food vendors signing up, bring your appetite. :wave:


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Any special interest class?


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Sound off??


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Is this a car show when is it date and time


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

*05 Sierra*- No sorry, not for this event, but hopefully this is just the first of many events to come.* SocioS-02*- Yes it is, August 18, 2013 set up time is from 7:00am to 12:00pm and show is from 12:30pm to 5:30pm. Trophy classes will be Lowrider and Classic in 50's and lower, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, Best in show Car, Best in show truck, best in show motorcycle, Most cars in show(club).


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## silent13 (Jul 16, 2013)

one life car club down to roll 818 and 213 is going


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.....:thumbsup: Latin World CC will be there to support


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the support One life c.c and Latin World c.c its appreciated.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

No pedal bikes ?


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

glasshouse818 said:


> No pedal bikes ?


If there is interest, I will get the trophies. Let me know on here or pm if interested.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a pedal bike and am down to roll if there is trophies..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

glasshouse818 said:


> I have a pedal bike and am down to roll if there is trophies..


Ill be contacting a few others to see if they are interested and if they are, we will make it happen.
Thank you for the interest.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

I have added bicycles and 3 wheelers to the trophies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Here it is everyone, this is a top view of our church. We have plenty of space and looking to fill it up to make this a great show. First come first serve for best spaces. Those clubs that pre-register will get the parking lot areas of their choice while available. The rest will be designated on the day of show. * Update on food vendors:* Chicken, Ribs, Tri-tip, Hot dogs(wrapped), Tacos, Deep Pit sandwiches, Pulled pork, Chille Verde, and some shaved ice to keep cool. Come and enjoy the day. :h5:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Will there be any special interest class??


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi 05sierra, I tried to reply to your PM but it would not let me. Sorry but we do not for this show.We added the Bicycles and 3 wheelers but do not have trophies set up for what your looking for. Again, sorry but would like to still have you come down and enjoy the day.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

05sierra said:


> Will there be any special interest class??



Hope you can bring your ride out for all to see it anyway....and help support the cause, thanks in advance.


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Its my daughters ride and we'll be there


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:thumbsup: Great, see you all there.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope you can make it up here and enjoy the day Richiecool69elka .:thumbsup:


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Is loud music ok?


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

05sierra You mean like showing your sound? We don't have anyone in our sorrounding area, we have a lot of land sorounding our area so there is no one to disrupt. but, in keeping with the family friendly atmosphere we ask that there be no cursing or negative music at the event. We will have oldies and other music playing from our system.If your trying to show your system, we can set a time to show it as long as it does not cause a disruption to others at the show it would be fine.


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats perfect i have a lot of clean music for that reason,just wanted to make sure there wasn't any homes around there. Will there be room for canopy


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

05sierra said:


> Thats perfect i have a lot of clean music for that reason,just wanted to make sure there wasn't any homes around there. Will there be room for canopy


Yes, we have room for those that want to bring a canopy.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT come on Down,a little over two weeks to go. Bring the family! We will have a inflatable obstacle course for the kids and we will also be doing a tug of war for all ages.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be there playing all the oldies, old school and funk that we all love to cruise to. Dance contest for the kids, prizes for everyone....you know the drill.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best Of Show will be covering this show!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj will be there playing all the oldies, old school and funk that we all love to cruise to. Dance contest for the kids, prizes for everyone....you know the drill.


TTT come on down, bring the family. Enjoy the day!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.... !!!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The dance champion IF there is one will win a razor scooter. Get your kids to practice them moves...


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj gonna be there...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:wave:*One More Week!!!*


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

modest dress code???????????? I thought the bible says don't judge.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Not judging, its a family car show with children present, dress modestly. For most people modest is what you wear everyday. Should not change just because its a car show.


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

Zetto your definition of modest could be different from others . my point exactly, I shouldn't have to change the way I dress everyday to get in to a car show .


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes that is true and I'm sure you won't have to,unless you walk around almost naked everyday. My definition is, if its not something you wear everyday, or wear only when going to the beach and parents feel uncomfortable with their children watching it. Its probably not modest. Agreed?


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

with whats on tv and what they are teaching the kids in school im sure some dazey dukes wouldn't really offend anybody .


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

daily 64 rag said:


> with whats on tv and what they are teaching the kids in school im sure some dazey dukes wouldn't really offend anybody .


So are you Planning to Wear Your Daisy Dukes to The Car Show? or Just Starting Stuff?


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

yes I am. im a female !


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

If my understanding is correct, daisy dukes are short shorts? If that what is wearable on a daily basis, which does not show your rear, its fine. Again, if it looks like your on your way to the beach, its probably not appropriate. That goes for male or female.Yes there is much worse out there on TV and different places but wee will not support it just because everyone else does. We will uphold what is appropriate for a child and what is appropriate for a family event.We want this to be enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

so theres no problems me and my girls will just sit this one out . thanks and god bless


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that,hopfully you will reconsider. I don't believe that its a unreasonable request. God bless you as well.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im sure Zeeto means no disrespect or any judging of anyones way of dressing or the way anyone feels.. a normal car show is wat im sure he wants with no drama from anyone.. wat sumone feels like is appropriate clothing im sure there will be no problem.. im sure noone is going to come to a car show at a church and disrespect the house of the lord in unappropriate clothing... and as unappropriate clothing I mean walking around in gang affiliated clothing as well as a thong or g-string that would couse drama for a man or a female. . And beliieve me im sure people wearing sumthing very sexy and (cute) will not be a problem or will be considered as unappropriate clothing.. come out and enjoy a good car show and have a fun time with cars family and friends with no drama or problems for anyone old, young, male, or female. .. have a good day.. TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW.... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

ray-13 said:


> Im sure Zeeto means no disrespect or any judging of anyones way of dressing or the way anyone feels.. a normal car show is wat im sure he wants with no drama from anyone.. wat sumone feels like is appropriate clothing im sure there will be no problem.. im sure noone is going to come to a car show at a church and disrespect the house of the lord in unappropriate clothing... and as unappropriate clothing I mean walking around in gang affiliated clothing as well as a thong or g-string that would couse drama for a man or a female. . And beliieve me im sure people wearing sumthing very sexy and (cute) will not be a problem or will be considered as unappropriate clothing.. come out and enjoy a good car show and have a fun time with cars family and friends with no drama or problems for anyone old, young, male, or female. .. have a good day.. TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW.... !!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:Right on.


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

ray-13 said:


> Im sure Zeeto means no disrespect or any judging of anyones way of dressing or the way anyone feels.. a normal car show is wat im sure he wants with no drama from anyone.. wat sumone feels like is appropriate clothing im sure there will be no problem.. im sure noone is going to come to a car show at a church and disrespect the house of the lord in unappropriate clothing... and as unappropriate clothing I mean walking around in gang affiliated clothing as well as a thong or g-string that would couse drama for a man or a female. . And beliieve me im sure people wearing sumthing very sexy and (cute) will not be a problem or will be considered as unappropriate clothing.. come out and enjoy a good car show and have a fun time with cars family and friends with no drama or problems for anyone old, young, male, or female. .. have a good day.. TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW.... !!!!!!!!!


Ray my son you make me proud when u talk like this Lol!!!


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

Aztec image cc will b in the house


----------



## silent13 (Jul 16, 2013)

the homie ray is right this is a family event still one life c.c. still goin even the chapter from santa maria will be there


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the support, see you all out there. Count down! Less than 3 days to go!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

sergio 86 mc said:


> Ray my son you make me proud when u talk like this Lol!!!


 LMAO.... !!!! See you Sunday...


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

So is there gona be hop ? I know u wasnt sure or how to get on organized


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

ray-13 said:


> LMAO.... !!!! See you Sunday...



Yes my friend come by my house and will go from here


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

showoff85 said:


> So is there gona be hop ? I know u wasnt sure or how to get on organized


I have everything set up to have one,it will be set up on sunday for those who want to compete. I have the space, I have the stand to measure the height. I just need those who want to compete to give the say so.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This week, can't wait...


----------



## silent13 (Jul 16, 2013)

818 criminal minded ready


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.. Morning bumb..


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Morning bumb..... 1 more day ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

daily 64 rag said:


> with whats on tv and what they are teaching the kids in school im sure some dazey dukes wouldn't really offend anybody .


It's about respect, that's all. If that's what you wanna teach your kids, do it somewhere else...not at this church, not this Sunday. Grow up.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT! Almost here!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Today is the Day! Come on Down!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool show...	God bless!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Big Thanks to Everyone that came out to support, I hope everyone had a good time. God Bless and see you on the next one. Learning from experiance and I hope to make next year bigger and better with bigger awards.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Zeeto said:


> Big Thanks to Everyone that came out to support, I hope everyone had a good time. God Bless and see you on the next one. Learning from experiance and I hope to make next year bigger and better with bigger awards.


Pics?


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Getting them together, videos also.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Big thanks for giving the crowd what they wanted to see!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

14 Years old and doing a great job of hitting the switches!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

More Pics!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

More!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Est.1979 said:


> Cool show... God bless!


 :thumbsup:Thank you for the support!


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

HAD A GREAT TIME.... THANK YOU FOR A GOOD DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

ray-13 said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME.... THANK YOU FOR A GOOD DAY :thumbsup:


Thanks again for supporting!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

_ HAD A " GOODTIME" AT YOUR GUYS SHOW........ LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS HAVE ANOTHER ONE...... _


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

bigANDY87lux said:


> _ HAD A " GOODTIME" AT YOUR GUYS SHOW........ LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS HAVE ANOTHER ONE...... _


:thumbsup: Thank you and thank you for supporting! We will definitely be doing this again, this first show has given us experiance on what worked, didn't work, and what needs improvement on our part. We will definitely be comming back with improvements. Hopefully in our next show we can get some more interest in the Hop with some $$$ awards and some more fun activities for the whole family to enjoy.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## silent13 (Jul 16, 2013)

one life car club had a great time at new life church we will see you there next show


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

:thumbsup: Glad everyone enjoyed the day.


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

*Announcement!* , with what came in from the car show and from offerings made to the church, our church has reached its goal amount. There is still a lot more to raise within our other California/ Nevada churches, but I am very hopeful and this is a great step in reaching the final goal of helping the missions project for the orphans of Nepal. Thanks again to the clubs, solos, and your family members for supporting and participating. God Bless and if there is anything I can be of service with, you can reach me at [email protected] or 661-706-5589. I will post updates as they become available.:h5:


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Update: I am happy to announce that we are getting closer and closer to our overall goal. The money raised from this show and donations has been put to use for materials to start building the school and orphanage, we have a team going to Nepal this year to check the progress and help in any way they can. Thank you all who participated. This years show we will be donating to a local charity here in Bakersfield, more info to come, show is planned for September. God bless,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

What date in September?


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

September 28th 2014


----------

